
Better dead than bad: Status competition among German fighter pilots in WW II - RyJones
http://voxeu.org/article/how-status-competition-killed-german-wwii-fighter-pilots
======
RyJones
> A growing literature argues that status competition can have corrosive
> effects. Neighbours of lottery winners often make extravagant status good
> purchases (Kuhn et al. 2011) and are more likely to go bankrupt (Agarwal,
> Mikhed, and Scholnick 2016). Card et al. (2012) and Ashraf et al. (2014)
> show that job satisfaction and performance suffer when there are direct
> rankings and explicit comparisons with others in the same group.

